# Cosmetically, what amps do you like best?



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm particularly fond of the Merlin Series of USAmps, you?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Something about them, I think it's the extruded assembly line aluminum look. Gives me a heat soaking up feel.


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

I like the older, chrome Xtant amps a lot, and TRU Techs amps also, among others


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i don't mind the look of my Kickers at all....


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

ARC SEs


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Plain black finned heatsink is the best IMO. Like the Next VRz amps, the plain ones without the plexi logo on top. Can't find a good pic of one and mine are under the seats. Or the US Amps Xterminator line. I also really like the black JL Slash amps.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

ca90ss said:


>


ooohhhhhh..... what are those? they look sweet!


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

tcguy85 said:


> ooohhhhhh..... what are those? they look sweet!


That's an Adcom Gfa-4702


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

t3sn4f2, what kind of amp is that?

ca90ss, specs on the big one?


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

I love the simple/elegant look of my KAR amps.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

Sinfoni makes some gorgeous amps and I like all the Arcs. Genesis amps look nice too, simple and classy


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

i think the current focal amps look sweet. low profile, black, clean...


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

LiquidClen said:


> ca90ss, specs on the big one?


http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/ADCOM_GFA_4702/


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/ADCOM_GFA_4702/


it doesn't really make a lot of power for the size.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> it doesn't really make a lot of power for the size.



Yeah, but you can load those things to 1/4 of an ohm. They are ****ing brutes! Don't let those specs fool you.

Ge0


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Ge0 said:


> Yeah, but you can load those things to 1/4 of an ohm. They are ****ing brutes! Don't let those specs fool you.
> 
> Ge0


If we use the halving property:

2 x 140W @ 2 ohms
2 x 280 @ 1 ohm
2 x 560 @ .5 ohm
2 x 1120 @ .25 ohm

Assuming you can bridge it to .5, 
1 x 2240 @ .5 ohm
Dimensions: 24.25" x 9.75" x 2.3"

Sundown SAZ-3000D
1 x 3000 @ 1 ohm
Dimensions: 23.4" L x 9.9" W x 2" H

The sundown puts out 760W more (assuming they both do exactly rated power and the first amps specs are correct based on the halving property i used) and is smaller in both length and height (slightly wider though)... so the aforementioned amp is still pretty big in comparison to power output... beautiful amp though. I love the internals


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> t3sn4f2, what kind of amp is that?


Brax I believe...


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

tcguy85 said:


> it doesn't really make a lot of power for the size.


Another "Class A" amp, but it will drive nails and sound DAMN fine doing it


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> t3sn4f2, what kind of amp is that?
> 
> ca90ss, specs on the big one?


It's a Brax. I couldn't find the site but here's some of their stuff woofersetc


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I couldn't find the site


Here you go
http://www.audiotec-fischer.com/index.php?id=2&L=1


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> Here you go
> http://www.audiotec-fischer.com/index.php?id=2&L=1


Thanks ca.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those Adcoms are sex. They GFA-4702 like the one pictured was designed by Nelson Pass. The smaller "amp" is the power supply for the amp module. I had 3 of the GFA-4302s back in 95. We loaded one of them to 1/8th mono and played it wide open for 2 horns....not a problem.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Those Adcoms are sex. They GFA-4702 like the one pictured was designed by Nelson Pass. The smaller "amp" is the power supply for the amp module. I had 3 of the GFA-4302s back in 95. We loaded one of them to 1/8th mono and played it wide open for 2 horns....not a problem.


an eighth of an ohm??? thats nuts


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Need-sq said:


> I like the older, chrome Xtant amps a lot, and TRU Techs amps also, among others


I definately agree about the xtant's, though mine look good color matched to the car!!!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Love the Brax, Helix, Adcom, McIntosh, MBquart (like Calponte's), Sledgehammer TRU, early Xtant stuff, etc...

But, I think my all time favorites (not the greatest pictures mind you, they look much sexier in real life):



























oops, how did that one get there? 

My second favorite:


















Ge0


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not just because I have them:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, I put her at 1/8th ohm...ran fine. The owner's manual literally said stable into "any impedance" load. And that's all the subs we had on the display board.

Aside for the mentioned amps, I have to nominate my HSS Fidelity tube amp, the Linear Powers, and the old Zapco Compeition series (Z series).


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

One of my all-time favorites...

http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/images/MCC602TM_glow_large.jpg


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the look of Zapco DC REFs, Zuki's all-black amps, DLS Ultimates, and Brax amps myself.

That HSS Fidelity takes the cake though  

One amp that I find absolutely garish though, is the Audison Thesis HV Venti... I can't stand all the lights... even if I had the money I'd still shy away from it.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I am rather fond of the simplicity of the DD amplifiers.......clean and classy!


















I just wish more companies would take advatage of the putting everything on the same side like the DLS ultimate line.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Not just because I have them:


+1.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I am rather fond of the simplicity of the DD amplifiers.......clean and classy!


I agree. This one is rather plain and simple:









Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

DonovanM said:


> I like the look of Zapco DC REFs, Zuki's all-black amps, DLS Ultimates, and Brax amps myself.
> 
> That HSS Fidelity takes the cake though
> 
> One amp that I find absolutely garish though, is the Audison Thesis HV Venti... I can't stand all the lights... even if I had the money I'd still shy away from it.


I'll agree on the Zap DC Refs. Eligant, black, stylish... But, i might be a little biased.

I remember seeing an HSS Fidelity in someones install gallery thread the other day. Who was it. I thought that was rather cool.

Ge0


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Ge0 said:


> I remember seeing an HSS Fidelity in someones install gallery thread the other day. Who was it. I thought that was rather cool.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=244736&postcount=29


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

focal amps. I love the anti-bling


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Ge0 said:


> I agree. This one is rather plain and simple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking about having my DD S4 powder coated flat black to mathc the car.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=244736&postcount=29


Yepperz. That was it. J's thread.

Ge0


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

PPI Arts FTW!!.. hands down!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The HSS is out of the car, taken apart, and getting a proper cleaning and waxing...she's dirty in those pictures, and what's sad was I had cleaned her a couple day earlier.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Zapco DC Refs
Helix (the small slim ones, not sure if theres any others)
eD's
ppi pc's


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

mostly anything from europe?

my faves are sinfoni










Focal










and boss:


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I've always felt, the simpler the better. I love the old Adcoms, and the Soundstream Reference (blue or chrome). I also loved my old Alpine (pre V-12) and the first V-12 series.


----------



## jlm1519 (Aug 2, 2005)

and


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah I like clean looking amps too. The older Sony Moble ES XM260s were nice. The new Focal amps are extreamly clean. 

But if you want clean with a little flash its hard to beat Genesis. 

www.genesiscaraudio.net/amps/d_mono/index.html


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

This one is nice:










I think the HSS Fidelity amp is definitely representative of form and function as it looks like a piece of art. 

I also like understated looks of Brax, Focal, Sinfoni, and many of the old school amps that were just very plain with the requisite cooling fins (i.e., no bling, discreet logos, very purposeful looking), such as ADS, Orion, PPI, Phoenix Gold, Hifonics, Monolithic, Alpine, Adcom, Blade, etc.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's my "short list":

Audison Thesis....one of the sexiest amps ever made...period.

Brax....hi end line up.....very sexy stuff.

PowerAmper.....not common these days, still nice though.

Monolithic.....especially the gold anodized versions, so sad they quit making them. Pro 1000F class A (25 watt x 4)
http://www.mbuttaro.com/Monolithic%20site/amplificatori/ClassA1000F/

Luxman....nicknamed "The Japanese McIntosh" and used to be part of the Alpine family. Just plain drool....I wish I could read Japanese. 1600watts @ 1 ohm  
http://www.luxman.co.jp/car/index.html









Focal.....kind of looks like Brax, but sexy none the less.

Zapco.....Studio line-up, old school goodness.

Milbert.....not exactly pretty, but it just has that old school charm.
http://milbert.com/

McIntosh (love 'em all)......personal favorites in my collection(photos are mine, please don't link to them without asking):
MC4000M









MCC602TM


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Alpine PDX
Zapco DC ref
Brax
Genesis without the badge
Sinfoni shadow edition
Focal.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

d5sc said:


> This one is nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is anyone using these?


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

The old MS and MPS series PG amps were beautiful, but lately I prefer to mount my amp(s) (and as much of my equipment as possible) so they're not seen at all. I like the stealthy factory look so not to attract the attention of the wrong people. The only things you can see in my car is the HU and the surface mount tweets on the doors, and even then you really have to look to see the tweets as I've painted them to match the door panels.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I love the look of the copper series TRU amps.

Are those amps actually made in USA in the truest sense of the word or are the parts sourced from all over? 

Love the Luxman and Focal amps. 

I've always had a sweetspot for Soundstream amps....but it's slowly turning sour. 

Audison Vrx is PURE sex.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

This one right here. I love these. Similar to Brax but the copper tone heatsink is sweet. The guts ain't bad either.

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/TRU_C7/


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

This one also.

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/TRU_C-7.4T/


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I really like the look of PG's Titanium line, MB Quart, Focal, and the copper tru amps:


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Phoenix Gold Ti's are nice too.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

I like the black+wood.









Always like how the center teardrop broke up the fins.









Beautiful.

The black PPI Arts with the guts screened on the case are the hands down pympnastiest amps on the planet.

-aaron


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Made in Korea and were tweaked in the US by John Fairchild.



GlasSman said:


> I love the look of the copper series TRU amps.
> 
> Are those amps actually made in USA in the truest sense of the word or are the parts sourced from all over?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Sony_XM-2000R/


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Made in Korea and were tweaked in the US by John Fairchild.


Oh nice. The Koreans do nice work. It's not as much of a cookie cutter slug fest like China. 


Those TRU C series aren't made anymore anyway.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Hic said:


> Is anyone using these?


Yes, there was a Merceds at 2007 EMMA Finals that had the P15 installed:










Peter Lufrano said that other people have purchased them as well. There are only 100 made so I imagine it will be a collectable piece.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i like the Memphis Belles casing, but like the ps3 it scratches easy


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Well well well, my favorites would have to be either the arc SE's (very simple and somewhat elegante looking). The Tru Billets, and the Brax in black. 
























After I sell my F1 stuff, I will probably buy a pair of B-4100 from TRU to power my setup, just gotta find a new headunit. But those are my favorites!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

The old, modular ZAPCO's... the 151A's, iirc. Groundbreaking amps, at the time, with some serious industrial design / mad scientist flavor.  

And, the C2K's, of course...


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, that black and wood audison is awesome looking!


----------



## fastev (May 28, 2007)

Another point for Focal. My personal favorite. I think they match just about any install too.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


>


That's pretty.

-aaron


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)

just too many good amps......I wish i had more money  



SANTA! DID U HEAR THAT?


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

anyone see the neon at IASCA finals with the gunmetal grey amps with the wood inserts? thhey were super sexy!


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Stealth, simple.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

A personal favorite of mine...

http://www.linearpower.com/detail/901.html.

Had one back around '81...  

Paired it with one of the original A/D/S Power Plates, some 300i speakers, and some Altec Lansings. The 300i's were driven by the Power Plate and installed in the rear deck. The Linear drove Altec mids and tweets in the front doors. Good times.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

I wish I had money for those


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I like these: 


















along w/ DLS Ultimates.


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Clarion_DPX1001.2/outside1.jpg

DPX1001.2 Clarion.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Not my favorite but definitely the craziest...

*Soundstream Human Reign*


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone else like orange ?
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Cadence_Z7000/outside1.jpg


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

HiFonics VII series amps, it's a childhood thing.
Treo's amps would be super duper clean if they could tone down their logo on the top.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Love the Focal









I really like the Diamond D7


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

00poop6x said:


> Stealth, simple.


Looks like an alarm brain.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Where can I get more information on the Xetec amps?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Inferno333 said:


> Where can I get more information on the Xetec amps?


I believe they are out of business


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

so many realy beautiful amps. If I had a lot of cash I can see myself having a special climate controlled cabinet with a shi$$t load of amp on nice shelves 


On another note, I find it interesting that many of the older PPI PC series have very similiar specs even to the Brax, in terms of THD, IMD, S/N ratio, Damping factor etc...Aside from updated parts/design, do think that the PC series could "hang" with amps such a s the costly Brax's?......Putting the amp "sound signature debate aside


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Didnt want to sift through 9 pages of posts, so I have no idea if this has already been posted, but I like the look of the old Arc Audio CXL series amps...the gunmetal ones. They were painted with automotive grade paint, and they even suggested using automotive detailing wax to make then shine!


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)




----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm a McIntosh fan from way back, I guess. I'll never forget the first time I saw those big blue meters staring out from the gleaming glass faceplate of a McIntosh home amplifier... and then finding out that they weren't just another pretty face either. 

That was many moons ago and I don't remember ever being as excited to get anything as I was when I finally had a dream come true when I opened my Christmas present to myself last December - a MC440M for my new Honda Civic. 

In reading this - where are the other McFans out there? I only noticed one or two that ranked them highly! As for the others, I'd put the Focal amps right up there -just classy, as well as the Tru coppers and the Brax (as long as you don't have to look at the guts - not that they're bad looking but I want a clean look - not a lot of parts staring at me!). I think the new mini Alpines stole a note from McIntosh too - but they did it well and look fine.

Less


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> Didnt want to sift through 9 pages of posts, so I have no idea if this has already been posted, but I like the look of the old Arc Audio CXL series amps...the gunmetal ones. They were painted with automotive grade paint, and they even suggested using automotive detailing wax to make then shine!


Yep, I was about to post one, but figured I was too biased having owned a couple.

-aaron


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Focal
Zapco DC ref
JL black slash
ADS
Sinfoni
DLS
DD
RF 25tolife


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

or the focals


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

My favourites:

Focal









Brax









My previous Xtant 4180c









Luxman CMX (Japan only)









u-dimension JR-series










And of course, the italians: Ciare CPW









Steg K2









Hertz HP









Celestra FA


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

omarmipi said:


> Not my favorite but definitely the craziest...
> 
> *Soundstream Human Reign*


What about this?

"DIECASTED" FTW!!
(Pulled pic from amp guts)

I prefer the looks of Mcintosh, Xtant, Phass, Focal, and Butler amps.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I wish......


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

internecine said:


> or the focals





epifant said:


> My favourites:
> 
> Focal
> 
> ...


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

Old school Phoenix Gold MS series is one of my favorite











and Titanium series look badass also


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG that is some kind of collection!


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok - the Steg is nice too in an silvery way. It seems most go in for the simple elegant look... I was expecting to see at least a couple chromed up monsters on here!


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

B-Squad said:


>



Assuming this is a Soundstream DaVinci? That thing is pretty much a work of art in my book - very nice. I wish I had been into mobile audio when amps like this were being produced. 

Off to see the stats... but from those that were there in this time, how did this amp compare to the best of the period? You wouldn't dare put a clunker under that hood...


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

some of my favs over the years

*HSS*





































*TRU Hammer*










TRU Copper Solid state










*TRU Copper Tube*



















*Old School Zappy's*


----------



## AVICJR (Dec 24, 2007)

Phoenix Gold M Series amps! I love the white/blue/gold color scheme.


----------



## AVICJR (Dec 24, 2007)

Phoenix Gold M Series amps. I love the color scheme= white/blue/gold. 

Sorry too few posts to post my collection. I tried.


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

sorry for the crappy resolution, my camera is on loan to a friend, only had a webcam.
cheesy A5000+, but I still love it


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> *Old School Zappy's*


Yep, I love those as well!!!

-aaron


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

i love the classy style of sundown sax and saz amps with the black brushed alum look with the silver brushed alum center piece. nothing fancy just solid and bare.

also like arc's se's and xxks, and i have a addiction to audisons lrx amps


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> A personal favorite of mine...
> 
> http://www.linearpower.com/detail/901.html.
> 
> Had one back around '81...


I had one of each of these back in the mid-80's...

























 

JD


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

i remember falling in love w/ the tru t-series when they first came out. I love the billet still, and I think it's keeping up w/ popular amp trends.

I also really like the crossfire CFA's, and even the BMF's at the time.
still one of my favorite is the memphis MC series after they switched from chrome to black chrome. I just wish they didn't add the giant memphis sign to the middle of the amp.

Nakamichi amps were always very simple and I loved the matte black finish. At least the ones without the giant nakamichi sign.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nothing to get a boner over, but, I really liked these amps back in the day. Simple, eligant, sounded great...










So far my favorite looking amp of the modern day has to be the Focal. it just looks damn classy.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wait until you guys feast your eyes on Ugly Betty in a few months. This is an amp I envisioned when wondering what to do with all the damn ZR1000 boards I have surplus.

Three boards under one chassis similar to a Tru Sledgehammer type construction (only much uglier due to the lack of equipment needed to fabricate something pretty). 250x6, and when channels are bridged, well, you get the point.

Might not be pretty, but it will be my creation....

Ge0


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I like fins (old LP, PPI AM, Orion HCCA/SX, etc), with "shiny" coming in a close second. The tru copper amps are the most beautiful amps I've seen- I definitely prefer the copper plated sinks to gold or nickel/chrome plated sinks. Love the old american bass vfl150'1's though.










Those focals are quite photogenic, had never seen them before.

I also love the older version of the MMATS heat sinks, especially since they could be mounted next to each other and completely hide all the wires without using a bridge.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Ge0 said:


> Wait until you guys feast your eyes on Ugly Betty in a few months. This is an amp I envisioned when wondering what to do with all the damn ZR1000 boards I have surplus.
> 
> Three boards under one chassis similar to a Tru Sledgehammer type construction (only much uglier due to the lack of equipment needed to fabricate something pretty). 250x6, and when channels are bridged, well, you get the point.
> 
> ...


howd you get a bunch of ZR1000 boards? and why not four under one chassis?

brilliant, by the way.


----------



## mr tibbs (Dec 18, 2005)

AVICJR said:


> Phoenix Gold M Series amps. I love the color scheme= white/blue/gold.
> 
> Sorry too few posts to post my collection. I tried.


Here ya go buddy!










As for me I'm partial to the Onyx by PG.


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

cedoman said:


> PPI Arts FTW!!.. hands down!!!


PPI wins this battle in my book i'm sure everyone here knows...they did'nt call it _*ART SERIES*_ for nothing 

Old School Rules!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

ArcL100 said:


> I like the black+wood.
> 
> -aaron



Didn't Audison make one that has 2 large strips of wood?? I remember seeing them in an install in an old Car Audio mag IIRC... 

that would be my favorite..


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

I always like the big monolithic looks of the older Hifonics stuff, loved the ESX Quantums and at first didn't like the looks of the newer Zed Audio stuff, but it has grown on me and now I really like how solid and different it looks... Can't go wrong with brushed aluminum and anodized black accents... The blue LEDs are also a nice touch...

Nothing like a Duece, Draconia and a couple of Miniliths sitting in a trunk staring back at you when you open it...  Most people are like 'WTF are THOSE??!??!'


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

99IntegraGS said:


> I had one of each of these back in the mid-80's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of anything here... LP amps look the most like something I would immediately classify as an amplifier. They just have this rugged no compromises utilitarian appeal in their design. Not a dollar spared for aesthetics. I love it!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I always lorved the ol' school stuff from RF, these were the first real U.S. made amps I ever saw in real life, down here in Australia.










And when I first saw the MTX Blag Gold line of amps (and the rest of the gear) I was imprest. I can't a pic though. Anyone have a pic??


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

An there's also a 4 channel version.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Didn't Audison make one that has 2 large strips of wood?? I remember seeing them in an install in an old Car Audio mag IIRC...
> 
> that would be my favorite..



It wouldn't be the HR 100 would it??


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The audison's with the glass top at the CES were damn impressive


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

DonovanM said:


> Out of anything here... LP amps look the most like something I would immediately classify as an amplifier. They just have this rugged no compromises utilitarian appeal in their design. Not a dollar spared for aesthetics. I love it!



Yep....ALL *heatsink*. 

And lots of it.


----------



## Jonathanh35 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would say Zapco










Rainbow iPaul










and Sinfoni


----------



## Jonathanh35 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would say Zapco, Rainbow iPaul, and Sinfoni. I'd like to post my Zapcos but I need 5 posts first.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jonathanh35 said:


> I would say Zapco, Rainbow iPaul, and Sinfoni. I'd like to post my Zapcos but I need 5 posts first.


Well what Zaps do you have? The DC REFs are sex-ay.

ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

310w6 said:


> PPI wins this battle in my book i'm sure everyone here knows...they did'nt call it _*ART SERIES*_ for nothing
> 
> Old School Rules!!!


Sorry I don't agree. I always thought they were fugly. Decent amps but fugly...

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

This one always had a place in my heart


















Notice those massive output IC's 

Ge0


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are my picks for best looking, no particular order


----------



## Jonathanh35 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have two DC's and a Reference.


----------



## AVICJR (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm partial to PG M series amps. These are the amps that addicted me to car audio and the PG brand in general!


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

I have to say I am very fond of the new Focal amps, but I can't believe no one posted a Cadence TXA amp. These are very good looking IMHO.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Here ya go !


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

cedoman said:


> PPI Arts FTW!!.. hands down!!!


I wholeheartedly agree with this one...


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

this one...








but w/o the fingerprints. UGH... my car is so dirty, i hate winter.


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

JBL crown series, memphis belle


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

I always liked the look of the Sony XM-6000C. (Or was that the XMC-6000?) it was simple and massive. Plus, with the built-in x-over controls on top, it was pretty flexible for its day. I tried, but couldn't find a picture.

-JP


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I do like those Steg K series amps


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Add the new Hertz amps to the list.

Not so impressive inside though.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will submit one, god i miss them....should have never sold them 6 years ago


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> I do like those Steg K series amps


HOLY **** those are HOT! 

Where'd you find that pic?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> HOLY **** those are HOT!
> 
> Where'd you find that pic?


its Jan'ss & husband Monte's car. They(mainly Jan) are an avid poster at mp3car.com.
she runs Focal Beryliums Utopia, those little focal 5" subs in the kick too, and carpc, and is a IASCA competitor/finalist.



durwood knows of her too;

here is her site with her photos

http://www.mj-garage.com/Gallery2/v/Car+Audio/


----------



## chongl (Jan 8, 2008)

I gotta say Brax, Helix, Zapco C2Ks and DC Reference, Tru C7, and the DLS Ultimates


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah I like the TRU Billet/Coppers, Brax/Helix machined look for show piece style of amplifier.

But theres that som'n about Zapco Studios, Linear Power, Old school Soundstream, DLS Reference/Ultimate... functional casing/heatsinks that I find very attractive as well.


----------



## Dillyyo (Feb 15, 2008)

Need-sq said:


> so many realy beautiful amps. If I had a lot of cash I can see myself having a special climate controlled cabinet with a shi$$t load of amp on nice shelves
> 
> 
> On another note, I find it interesting that many of the older PPI PC series have very similiar specs even to the Brax, in terms of THD, IMD, S/N ratio, Damping factor etc...Aside from updated parts/design, do think that the PC series could "hang" with amps such a s the costly Brax's?......Putting the amp "sound signature debate aside


PPi amps use to be the shiz-nit. Dont know about now


----------



## Dillyyo (Feb 15, 2008)

delerium168 said:


> Old school Phoenix Gold MS series is one of my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Titaniums look so "ARNOLD' (terminator voice)!


----------



## Dillyyo (Feb 15, 2008)

doitor said:


> An there's also a 4 channel version.


As seen at every flea market across america!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Yeah I like the TRU Billet/Coppers, Brax/Helix machined look for show piece style of amplifier.
> 
> But theres that som'n about Zapco Studios, Linear Power, Old school Soundstream, DLS Reference/Ultimate... functional casing/heatsinks that I find very attractive as well.


Well everyone knows I obviously agree about the older Soundstreams. I have a damn closet full of them. 

But those Steg K series give me butterflies in my stomach....is that normal?

They never had that effect on me before but for some reason that look has grown on me in the last few months.

Maybe since they're SLIGHTLY similar at least in the same vein as the ID amps and I'm really digging the classy understated machined look of those,


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Older amps: Soundstream Reference series
Newer amps: I like the Sundown amps a lot but they're not perfect. The new JL Audio HD amps are attractive and so are the Alpine PDX's, but I prefer something extremely simple...hence the Refs.


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

Love my zenon amp that has no logo on it. And my Helix HXA400 is pretty nice also


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

This is my favourite. Looks classy and elegant, without being overboard.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I like the Helix amps, and the pelix bottom PG's.*


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to agree with delirium. Those old school MS series PG amps were absolutely gorgous inside and out! I had a 275 and a 2125 with the plexiglass covers and all that gold is impressive! Sadly, nobody builds amps like those anymore.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w258/chefhow/DSCF4420.jpg

I Like like mine.....


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

when the internals are exposed... 











I like older PPI's and especially the orion like the ones above too


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't overlook the Xtant. It's not the run of the mill 403a or even a 603x or whatever. That's a 2200ix. Not too many of those around. http://xtant.com/html/techSupport/pdfs/2200ixMan.pdf


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Don't overlook the Xtant. It's not the run of the mill 403a or even a 603x or whatever. That's a 2200ix. Not too many of those around. http://xtant.com/html/techSupport/pdfs/2200ixMan.pdf


That doesn't make it any prettier.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> That doesn't make it any prettier.


It does when you take the cover off.  It doesn't look anything like any of the other xtants inside.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Fair enough, but I don't see those pics posted.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Fair enough, but I don't see those pics posted.



I'm too lazy to go get my allen keys, so here you go. 

http://www.ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Xtant_2200ix/inside1.jpg


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

That Xtant 2200iX looks like it could have provided a bit of inspiration to TRu with the STeel series amps.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I'm too lazy to go get my allen keys, so here you go.
> 
> http://www.ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Xtant_2200ix/inside1.jpg


I remember that one now.  My old shop dropped Xtant right as I started so I didn't get to play with them much.  But I do remember a 2200 sitting naked in the display.


----------



## hempy (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like the new ID amps debuted at CES


----------



## nauc (Sep 12, 2006)

ftmfw!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phiber Optik (Jan 25, 2008)

the brushed aluminum look is classy, plus the terminals are great, and once you've seen inside you'll want one.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## dexza (Feb 22, 2007)

no body fall for this classic 


(sorry, pic taken from the site  )


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

What is everyone's opinion of the new HD amps from JL?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> What is everyone's opinion of the new HD amps from JL?


I like'm, a lot. If they hold up to be what they claim then I'll get those over other digital amps. Especially with their master volume control feature.


----------



## LauZaIM (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the JL Slash series. They have a nice clean look and match my cars interior very well. and I like the symmetry of their logo.  It also matches my headunit and my comps..theres something about that brushed metal and black...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

nauc said:


> ftmfw!!!!!!!!!


mmm Fullstacks


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Take your pick.


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Take your pick.


Wtf kind of job do you have?


----------



## semipimpedauto (May 29, 2008)

I was running one of those, MA audio 4000watt beast, in my old setup. I got it on ebay for 220, replaced the mosfets and it worked perfectly. Mine had a chrome finish and I took out the metal handles. Couldn't find pictures of my exact setup, but beautiful amp in chrome top


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

bhg41088 said:


> Wtf kind of job do you have?


...an amp buying job


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

bhg41088 said:


> Wtf kind of job do you have?



I work two jobs and had a roommate up 'til recently to support my habbit. For a while I was working 80+ hours a week. It might be time to choose a few and sell the rest shortly. I'll add this back in for those who missed it.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

310w6 said:


> ...an amp buying job



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Ain't that the truth.


*When you do go to sell, please contact me in regards to any older heatsink style US Acoustics (USA series) & ESX's, and / or Sound Stream Rubicons.*


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Some of those pics of the old school Orions and PPIs really bring back the memories.

One amp I love the looks of that no one mentioned here is the new JL HD series. I just bought one and just trying to find the time to install it.


----------



## fliplyricist1 (May 27, 2008)

another nod for the ultimate series....even more beautiful in person...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## ENDER_XVICM (Oct 8, 2007)

Anything that I can look at and it has a sense of power to it but still makes you go, "damn that looks sexy"

Cadence ZRS amps are very nice. and the kicker ZX line as well.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

A$$hole:
What in the world is that amp....?


----------



## VW_Johan (Jan 31, 2008)

Just browsed through 19 pages of beautiful amps, but surprised to see no-one mention the old-school harman/kardon TC series amps. Used to own a TC400Q back in the mid 90s. Here is a pic of a TC 600 I found, maybe someone has nicer pics of this amplifier.

This amp was available in silver or black.


----------



## adcomcyclone (Jun 27, 2008)

Lot's of nice amps, but I have to agree with ca90ss, the Adcom GFA-4702, and the GFA series in general are my top of the list.


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

the only amps that ever made me actually take notice, was the original Tru Tech T series. The T03's were also really nice. They do looks a little dated now, and I kinda prefer the billets now, but I remember falling in love w/ the t series when they first came out. i'm not even going mention the coppers, as I still say they are a myth, as I know I won't even own one 

Other amps that probably deserve some mention off the top of my head.
Brax, helix's, focal, almost every sinfoni amp but I really like the amplitudes, the white audio arts, and some of my old amps, Memphis, both the ST and black chrome MC series, and Crossfire CFA's


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> A$$hole:
> What in the world is that amp....?


That's a naked Thesis that was on display at Marv's BBQ.


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

VW_Johan said:


> Just browsed through 19 pages of beautiful amps, but surprised to see no-one mention the old-school harman/kardon TC series amps. Used to own a TC400Q back in the mid 90s. Here is a pic of a TC 600 I found, maybe someone has nicer pics of this amplifier.
> 
> This amp was available in silver or black.



Yes those H/K TC came in Black, Gray, Silver and Gold in Limited Edition


----------



## dookie (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello 2008!


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Its just something about that Soundstream Blue.......


----------



## dsuperminime (Sep 7, 2016)

dookie said:


> Hello 2008!


😅😅😅


----------

